# Proposed NJ Transit Central Concourse Extension (NYP)



## Thirdrail7 (May 27, 2020)

NJ Transit is making plans to expand its footprint once Amtrak starts moving operations into the new train hall. I suppose this extension will help passengers transferring to/or from the 7th avenue side of the station.









NJ Transit Authorizes Contract for Penn Station Design Work - Railway Age


The NJ Transit Board of Directors authorized a $4.1 million contract with FX Collaborative Architects of New York for preliminary design, engineering and construction assistance of the Central Concourse Extension at Penn Station New York (PSNY).




www.railwayage.com








> The NJ Transit Central Concourse Extension is a proposed corridor that will provide additional access to Tracks 1-12. The overriding purpose of the Central Concourse Extension will be to improve passenger access to NJ Transit trains entering and leaving PSNY. It will also improve passenger connectivity within the station and to the street.
> 
> The new Central Concourse Extension will extend the existing Central Concourse south from the Hilton Passageway to provide additional access to Tracks 1-12 with new stairs and elevators to each platform.



Here is a picture so you can visualize what is being planned.


----------



## STT757 (Jan 3, 2021)

Now that Amtrak has moved hopefully NJ Transit can begin utilizing their former space in Penn Station.


----------



## neroden (Jan 3, 2021)

NJT is not likely to actually build this any time soon, but it would provide the first concourse with elevators to every single track.


----------



## west point (Jan 3, 2021)

speaking of elevators. Are any of the old baggage elevators that went to the basement ( under the tracks) still in operation? Red cap took me down there once.


----------



## adamj023 (Jan 18, 2021)

NJ Transit area was always packed while plenty of unused space by Amtrak. With Amtrak out except for 1-5AM, I would think the existing space could just be reconfigured for dual usage. They did the waiting area already which came out nice. Some stores could be relocated to build a longer hallway to the NJ Transit area. If ridership increases again then perhaps building more space could be necessary but as of now, reconfiguration should be enough.


----------



## railiner (Jan 18, 2021)

west point said:


> speaking of elevators. Are any of the old baggage elevators that went to the basement ( under the tracks) still in operation? Red cap took me down there once.


When I worked there, we used those elevators down to the sub basement as a “shortcut” to get from one platform to another with the electric baggage trucks...IIRC, you could also get over to the Diagonal Platform, from below...not sure. This was around 1989 or so...


----------

